# My first train damage



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi there I still have my first ever train but after over 30 years of traveling from one end of Australia to the other it has a bit of damage.
I was wondering would anyone have any idea where these loose wires would connect to?
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/firsttrain.JPG
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/firsttrainfront.JPG
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/frontundderneathfirsttrain.JPG
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/rearfirsttrain.JPG
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/rearwiresfirsttrain.JPG
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/sidefirsttrain.JPG
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/topfirsttrain.JPG
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/underfirsttrain.JPG
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/wiresfirsttrain.JPG


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

I can tell you have red and green wires, that is all, very blurry photos.


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

I'll take them again I lowered the quality so the file size was not so large. I'll try again tomorrow sorry.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Tell us as much as you can about the locomotive, gauge,
make and model along with the pics.

The new pics should show the entire loco innards.

It appears to be HO or S gauge...which is it?

Since it isn't DCC the answer should be easy with
a good enough view.

Don


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

It is HO I think it does not say anywhere on it but I think it is or it may be OO if not but I'm sure it is HO. It says Hornby and made in Great Britain underneath it.
I updated the photo's. I'm not very good at taking pictures as I shake a lot and have twitches.
More information, The picture showing the gears near the wheels is the front.
Now the wires there are the four points that you can see on the carriage and only one red wire connected. In the train cab part there is the red wire connected to one point and a black wire connected to the other. The black wire is soldered to a green wire which is not connected to anything. Both ends of green wires are not connected to the carriage part and the other end of the red wire which is connected to the point in the cab is not connected.
I would like to restore it if I can and put plastic in the windows and rubber back on the wheels. I still have all the rolling stock which came with it. Now my son is older I have taken over the garage and my wife said I can make a large layout.
Hope this is clear enough and I have explained it okay.


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

If you need other pictures or information just ask me.


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

Will I blow the engine if I just try the wires on the different points and if they aren't right just swap them. Will it do damage if they are wrong?


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

I believe the green wire needs to solder on left side where the top rivet is. The other green wire should direct to motor. Get power pack with two wires to test them to see if it runs. So you will know where it goes.


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi thanks I will try it out.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Since it appears this is a DC only locomotive, the wiring should
be straightforward.

You should see one wire that is taking power from one rail
of the track through the wheels. And a 2nd wire that takes
power from the other rail thru the wheels. 

It appears that the red and green wires connected to the truck are
That. It looks like they are providing the power for the headlight
which is unseen, but has a small resistor or diode in it's circuit
in one or two pics. I suspect its a diode so light will be on in only
forward direction.

It looks like the motor is powered by some sort of direct contact
with the wheel power pick up.

You should be safe testing the loco at a slow setting on the
power pack. If the power pack breaker trips you'll have
to find the short in it somewhere. If it doesn't run, there may be a loss of contact
that is within the power truck. Possibly a good clean out would
help.

Are there any wires to the 6 wheel non powered truck? It
would help to have more than 4 wheel power pickup. If none
on this truck, you should consider adding it for smoother
operations over turnouts etc.

Sure would be helpful to hear from someone who has the
Hornby loco.

Don


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi there thank you all I will give it a try and see how it goes and let you all know.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

The locomotive you have there is a Hornby OO gauge Class 47.I may be able to be of help if you could take pictures of the the motor with the locomotive on its wheels and of both sides of the motor,side on.

The green and red wires are connected to the rear truck which has additional pick ups for smooth running and will be connected to the motor and possibly some sort of lighting in the locomotive.


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

brownwolf66 said:


> The locomotive you have there is a Hornby OO gauge Class 47.I may be able to be of help if you could take pictures of the the motor with the locomotive on its wheels and of both sides of the motor,side on.
> 
> The green and red wires are connected to the rear truck which has additional pick ups for smooth running and will be connected to the motor and possibly some sort of lighting in the locomotive.


Hi there thanks I will try and take some more pictures tomorrow of the motor part for you.


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

brownwolf66 said:


> The locomotive you have there is a Hornby OO gauge Class 47.I may be able to be of help if you could take pictures of the the motor with the locomotive on its wheels and of both sides of the motor,side on.
> 
> The green and red wires are connected to the rear truck which has additional pick ups for smooth running and will be connected to the motor and possibly some sort of lighting in the locomotive.


Hi hope this is what you want. Not bad after 38 years old.

http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic1.png
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic2.png
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic3.png
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic4.png
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic5.png
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic6.png
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic7.png
http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic8.png


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

mmixsetup said:


> Hi hope this is what you want. Not bad after 38 years old.
> 
> http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic1.png
> http://home.iprimus.com.au/mmixsetup/pic2.png
> ...



Try this out,it should solve your problem.when done,place locomotive on track and increase voltage very gradually.

OK.From what little I can see of the pictures you have posted,the red and green wires that are hanging loose come from the trailing truck which has pick ups on all the wheels.The red wire can be soldered to the left hand pick up and the green to the right.You can solder them onto the lugs which are visible in pic #6.Those wires will run to the motorized truck and must be soldered to the same colored wires (red & green) on the motor to maintain polarity.Since this engine is currently only DC,you must,at all costs maintain polarity.If not you will have a short circuit.Picture #4 and #5 shows the connections clearly.

Secondly,the color code must also be maintained to both the front and rear bulbs.

Please bear in mind that I have deduced this from your pictures which are really small and not all are close up.

I hope this helps.


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you brownwolf66
I will give it a go and see how I go.


----------



## mmixsetup (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you.
It started up after all this time over 38 years old hornby use to use such quality parts. I put it on the track and off it went.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

My pleasure.The older Hornby models used good quality stuff for as long as they were made in England.After they outsourced to China,quality dropped.


----------

